# Help w/ 66 GTO LS2/6spd Mod



## illwil (Mar 10, 2011)

Hello all,

I have a 66 GTO that I am planning to plant with a LS2/6spd out of an 05 06 GTO. If you have any advice or tricks that may help, I'm all ears. I've seen a few that have done this already, but have not read much on the process. 

I've completed the suspension and put disc brakes on all fours. Now I am ready for the powerplant!

Thanks for the help,
Wil


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

new motor mounts (fabricated- although there may be a kit out now)) new drive shaft, trans member modification, cut out and rebuild trans tunnel to accomodate transmission, new exhaust, new fuel lines, electric fuel pump, fuel pressure regulator, a reburn or tune of the current computer to delete safety systems not present( air bags etc) skip shift removal, updated electrical system/wiring, new radiator and electric fans, a rework of the ignition switch to power the computer system( basically a jumper wire), new clutch +brake pedal assembly, thats off the top of my head- I have posted a ton of pics along the way search my posts


----------

